# Dereelight Night Master Review



## firelord777 (Nov 25, 2012)

For many, darkness is something they don’t exactly go out looking for. For us flashaholics, however, we CRAVE darkness:devil:. The world of flashlights has technologically advanced at an amazing rate. There are many flashlights for many purposes, diving, HID beasts, emergency and countless of other categories we can create. But in my hands right now, is a special kind of light. Let’s just say, it is a laser and flashlight in one:thinking:. Right off the bat I will say that this is not a flooder, close range light, nor something you will want to light up someone’s eyes with.
Tis the Dereelight Night Master:











These are the official specifications direct from Dereelight’s website:
*Features:*



Cree XR-E EZ900 emitter
Upgradeable 2MT-S or 2MT-M pill.
Battery type: the 2MT-S for single protected or unprotected 18650; the 2MT-M for multi-batteries like 2xCR123A, 2x protected RCR123; 3xCR123A or 3x protected RCR123 with EXT500 extension tube; 2xprotected 18650 or 4xCR123A with EXT650 extension tube, single 18650 works but can't get full power. 
TT(Tactical & Tail standing) tailcap with forward clicky
Lock out function achieved by loosing *–(Correct term is unscrewing)* the tailcap. 
Type III hard anodized finish
Dimensions: 160mm(Length)x 53mm(Head)x 27mm(housing)
Material: Constructed of aircraft grade aluminum
Waterproof to IPX-8 standard. 
Weight: 252-gram weight not include battery. 
Lens: Aspherical lens. 
Removable grip & lanyand ring, clip as optional.
Color: Black 
Package: DBS Giftbox
Accessories: Extra O-rings, switch cover. 

Jay over at Flashlightconnection has stated that these things have 100K of lux! Clearly these lights are a different breed:huh:.
*What does it come with?*
The Dereelight Night Master comes with the flashlight, a black spare tail boot, and 4 o-rings. The flashlight has a GID (Glow In the Dark) tail boot which really does help in finding the light, especially when going to mid night trips to the bathroom. But in case you don’t want a GID tail boot, you can always switch it with a black one. 





The o-rings are in case the ones in the light wear out or break for some reason. I never had to switch any o-rings, and I don’t expect to change any soon. The flashlight has two o-rings at each end anyways, so if one fails, there is another. Below you see two extension tubes, those are sold separately if you want to add runtime. There is also another factor in considering purchasing them which I will explain later on.




















*Construction:*
Jay sent the flashlight and its components via a USPS box loaded with Styrofoam padding to prevent any possible damage during transit, something I don’t usually see:thanks::goodjob:As you can see below, I completely shredded the box, because, first, it secured with tape all over the place, and second, well, I was excited:lolsign:. 
















The extension tubes you see here were extra, and shows how versatile the light can be, which I will also explain later on. In regards to the light itself, to be honest, this is my first aspheric flashlight. With that said, when I saw the head of the flashlight at the aspheric lens, I was like, “wow, that’s so cool”. There are many cooling fins around the head and LED, which is great to maintain long LED life-span and output. The flashlight has a crenulated bezel to protect the lens, and in my testing, proved to be effective. The glass and collimating lens is very thick and strong. I saw no blemishes and the HAIII anodized finish appears to be well done. On the head, you will see the words “Night Master” and your serial number below. The light has a minimal amount of logos and advertising, which is good, because personally I find websites and logos engraved at every possible place on a flashlight a bit annoying:sick2:. The body only has one logo of dereelight and 18650 engraved on the top of the battery tube. This is the only thing engraved, which for me is the perfect balance, it’s not like we want logo-less lights either. The cigar grip is three sided, unlike the usual four sided ones, but it actually works because the whole grip ring is protruding from the battery tube’s perimeter.























































The Night Master can be broken up into quite a few parts. Below I show only a few, but it can be broken up even further. The parts you see here are from left to right:
ü Tailcap
ü Body tube (also has a spring at the positive end to support flat-top batteries)
ü The little spring – This spring is to let the flashlight CPU know what mode it is in, general or extreme.
ü The head – There are two heads, so let’s call this head, head #1, which contains the Cree XR-E LED EZ900 and driver.
ü The head – Now known as head #2, which is dedicated solely to the aspheric lens.





Here’s a close up on the mechanism we talked about earlier:





Here I’m demonstrating the spring at the positive end at the end of the battery tube:





The tailcap:





*The Removable Tail-Standing Ring:*
Now here’s a feature I haven’t seen yet, a removable tail-standing ring. Usually, manufacturers go with majority, which sometimes is tail-standing capable or not. Here we have something that can be totally up to you:devil::















And here is the whole layout:















*The Aspheric Lens*
The aspheric lens is in charge of giving a penetrating, searchlight beam from a mere 200 or so lumens, so I guess there really is some truth in “a little goes a long way”…literally:naughty:. 
What are aspheric lenses? Well, excellent question ladies and gentlemen. Aspheric lenses are lenses that are used in many applications, such as photography or eyeglasses. They are neither spherical nor cylindrical, and have the same degree of curvature throughout the surface of the lens. In our case, the LED produces light directed forward 180 degrees, which the lens captures and projects the image of the LED. If you hold it up to your face at a distance of say 1 foot, you can see an inverted image of what is in front of you, a behavior similar to magnifying lenses. 















The aspheric lens allows it to have impressive throw given the right size of the lens, but does not provide an adequate spill like regular lights do. Basically, you are left with a focused beam and minimal spill, which can give you scary tunnel vision at night. On the plus side, you can see farther than a comparable light with spill because you don’t have any flood beam to blind you as with conventional flashlights. (Outdoor beamshots coming soon)
*Microscope Examination*
Here are a couple of pictures showing details on the flashlight, note the 2 o rings we talked about (Don’t panic about the dirt in some of the pictures, I had the components all over the place outside my backyard and didn’t notice the dirt on them, silly me)



































*What Size Are You?*
Here we have a couple of pictures showing us the different sizes we can have for the flashlight, but first I’ve made a little chart for you guys:

Battery
Runtime
Output
1 X 18650
+2.75 hours because according to Dereelight, the 2MT-M is not regulated on 1 X 18650.
LED driven at 1.2 amps, it will still give decent throw and brightness, but if you want to use only one 18650, get the 2MT-S, which is regulated on one 18650.
2 X 18650/ 4 X CR123/ 4 X RC123
Theoretically, around 7 hours, regulated at 1.5 amps, though, I will talk about this in a bit
LED driven at 1.5 amps, amazing throw and brightness
2 X CR123/RC123
Normal runtime around 2 hours
LED driven at 1.5 amps - regulated
3 X CR123/ RC123
Longer runtime than 2 cells
LED driven at 1.5 amps - regulated


Below I give you pictures:
With extension tube EXT500:










With extension tube EXT650










Normal length without extension tubes:





Outdoor beamshots in daylight:
First a quick size comparison compared to other lights:





The not-so-professional setup:










LET ‘EM RIP!!!















*White Wall Indoor Beamshots:*
Control:





Cree Budget Light (AKA – China)















ArmyTek Predator CW (Cool White – a normal white tint) SMO (Smooth Reflector)















Fenix TK41















Dereelight Night Master:rock:




















*A How-To-Focus-Your-Night Master:*
Let’s start with this image:





That is the image of the bezel tightened all the way. It should look like a cube-ish circle with a yellow tint around it.
In the image below, I show you guys how to focus the light and not accidentally unscrew the entire head. There is this ring between head #1 and #2 that has vertical knurling as pointed by my index finger:





Now, to focus it, hold the ring and head #2 as shown below and slowly unscrew it until you get to the last image I show below:

























At this point, you should see a well defined square at a good 5 – 10 meters away with a purpleish hue on the sides of the square and some orange-yellow tint on the top and bottom of the square. Your Night Master is now focused for optimal throw:rock:. It won’t be a defined square for close ranges though, it will be sort of blurry in my observations. 
Now, if you see this:





You’ve unscrewed it too much, and the beam will look less defined and bluish on all four sides.:sigh:
And if you see this:thumbsdow:





Or worse, this:





That blob of blue means that you are WAY off and poor head #2 will probably fall out anytime now.:hairpull:
This is how you flashlight will look if you reach this point, it will be so out of focus that you can see the o-rings on the flashlight already:eeksign::





*Waterproofing Test:*
I filled a bucket with water, not really the most scientific way, but take a look:








































*Outdoor Beamshots (Woohoo!)*
I took a variety of beamshots at multiple distances, enjoy:
First one is from my backyard, across my neighbor’s yard, across the street, across a field and finally at the end are a group of trees. Can the Night Master make it?










The tension is rising…





Piece of cake!





The rest down below are just day pictures of the various angles and targets the Night Master will light up:










*Setting #2*
This is the layout I’ll be using, the target is the piece of paper at the yellow cover of the powerline at the end of the yard:





Fenix LD12:





ArmyTek Predator:





Fenix TK41:





And POW!!! Dereelight Night Master:





These are just random beamshots:





















































































If you are in the USA, Jay at Flashlightconnection.com is the exclusive dealer for these lights, and he really is a good guy to deal with fortunately for us. Fast shipping and I’ve never had any issues.:goodjob::buddies:
This is not the end of the review, such a unique light surely constitutes a more thorough review. I will be constantly updating this with waterproofing tests, outdoor beamshots and more to come!

Night Master kindly provided by Jay at Flashlightconnection.com (AKA flash crazy)
It has been a pleasure,
Cheers, Alain


----------



## saypat (Nov 25, 2012)

$75 for those wondering....


----------



## druidmars (Nov 26, 2012)

Excellent review and lots of high quality flashlight porn! Good job!


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 26, 2012)

druidmars said:


> Excellent review and lots of high quality flashlight porn! Good job!



Thanks!


----------



## Blitzwing (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the effort you have put in. I wonder has anyone tried the coloured LED pills for the Night Master?


----------



## RedSquirrel (Nov 27, 2012)

saypat said:


> $75 for those wondering....



From where and do they ship to the UK?! The cheapest here is like £160!!

PS: Great review, thanks!


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 27, 2012)

Blitzwing said:


> Thanks for the effort you have put in. I wonder has anyone tried the coloured LED pills for the Night Master?



You're very welcome I haven't tried any colored pills, sorry


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 27, 2012)

RedSquirrel said:


> From where and do they ship to the UK?! The cheapest here is like £160!!
> 
> PS: Great review, thanks!



Oh man! That's a lot money, maybe order from Jay, even with added shipping costs it could still be cheaper? 

PS: thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Skelt11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Man, good thing they are out of stock or I would have spent another $75! Great job on your review also, I had to go back and check of you actually wrote something after I starred at all the pics. Have you had a chance to take it out at night and get some shots at night?


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 27, 2012)

Skelt11 said:


> Man, good thing they are out of stock or I would have spent another $75! Great job on your review also, I had to go back and check of you actually wrote something after I starred at all the pics. Have you had a chance to take it out at night and get some shots at night?



Thanks man!

In regards to your beamshot request, YEP!!! I'll see if I can post it soon, possibly by tomorrow I'll do some more after if you want to see a few more shots after I post these, the ones I just took. 

I'll be adding other content as well, waterproofing and things like that

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, one other thing, when you order, if you plan to use 1 X 18650, without extension tube, make sure to get the 2MT-S driver, because if you get the 2MT-M driver, you have to pick up a EXT650. 

Best regards, Alain


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in the beamshots, I will do the other tests and upload-post them all at the same time

Cheers


----------



## saabluster (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I just tested a Night Master with my light meter and got 108Kcd. Will see what I can do with a few tweaks here and there.


----------



## twl (Nov 30, 2012)

saabluster said:


> Well I just tested a Night Master with my light meter and got 108Kcd. Will see what I can do with a few tweaks here and there.


Dereelight have another longer-throwing model with a large Aspheric called the XSearcher that looks promising, and it's only a few dollars more than the Night Master.
And it can use the various pills, including the EZ900 pill, all the way up to the XML pill.


----------



## cccpull (Nov 30, 2012)

twl said:


> Dereelight have another longer-throwing model with a large Aspheric called the XSearcher that looks promising, and it's only a few dollars more than the Night Master.
> And it can use the various pills, including the EZ900 pill, all the way up to the XML pill.


That "few dollars" difference was during last week's sales. No mas.


----------



## saabluster (Nov 30, 2012)

twl said:


> Dereelight have another longer-throwing model with a large Aspheric called the XSearcher that looks promising, and it's only a few dollars more than the Night Master.
> And it can use the various pills, including the EZ900 pill, all the way up to the XML pill.



Yes I know about that light. I have one of those as well. Measured 102Kcd for the Xsearcher with the XML. Rather unimpressive for that size light but it does have a significantly larger beam which could be useful to some.


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys,

I know many of you are probably waiting for the outdoor beamshots, and I apologize for keeping you waiting

I've taken LOTS of beamshots, but for some reason, whenever I attempt to upload them, it has some sort of weird behavior and I can't upload them all at once, and even one at a time, the uploaded photo won't show (I use imgur, never had this problem until now) I'll figure it out soon though, don't worry guys

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry guys, again

I've literally spent several hours of frustration trying everything to get the photos of beamshots and waterproofing tests to upload, but I always receive a "file not found". I heard Java might have something to do, I'll see what else I can do in the next few days,

Sorry to keep you guys waiting,

Alain


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I updated the review with all the pictures, I finally managed to upload them all!

Hope you guys like it, 

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 13, 2012)

If any one has any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## tobrien (Dec 13, 2012)

awesome, awesome, AWESOME review. you did a fantastic job! somehow I missed this when it was posted


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 13, 2012)

tobrien said:


> awesome, awesome, AWESOME review. you did a fantastic job! somehow I missed this when it was posted



Thanks buddy! You always have such kind words to say, anything you need just tell me

Regards,

Your buddy Alain


----------



## cccpull (Dec 13, 2012)

Appreciate your write up and pictures. It's a lot of work to get all those beam shots for our viewing pleasure and even if you enjoy doing it, thanks for the effort.


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 13, 2012)

cccpull said:


> Appreciate your write up and pictures. It's a lot of work to get all those beam shots for our viewing pleasure and even if you enjoy doing it, thanks for the effort.



Thanks cccpull, you're very welcome. Regarding the beamshots, my computer was acting a bit weird and that's what made it a bit harder than usual

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 14, 2012)

Remember guys, any questions or requests are welcomed


----------



## tobrien (Dec 14, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Thanks buddy! You always have such kind words to say, anything you need just tell me
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Your buddy Alain



thanks to you, too, for the nice words man 

i'll hit you up if i need anything!


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 14, 2012)

tobrien said:


> thanks to you, too, for the nice words man
> 
> i'll hit you up if i need anything!



LOL, alright man, anytime


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone has a question? I imagined we all liked a good thrower


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 17, 2012)

Added disclosure in accordance with FTC regulations, 

I have also been informed that this unit was a normal unit, NOT an over achiever

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 21, 2012)

Italian review is up:

http://www.cpfitaliaforum.it/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=4287

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 22, 2012)

Spanish Review of Night Master:
http://www.forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5375

Cheers


----------



## Augusto (Mar 19, 2013)

Dereelight's site says: "2MT-S drive emitter at 1.2A, full power by using a single 18650;"

So, a single 18650 will never reach 1.5A, that's right? Full power is only with 2MT-M?


----------



## sandrat (Mar 19, 2013)

Great Review. You have almost sold me on this light but i would love to see it in a video. Is their any chance of that happening?


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 19, 2013)

Augusto said:


> Dereelight's site says: "2MT-S drive emitter at 1.2A, full power by using a single 18650;"
> 
> So, a single 18650 will never reach 1.5A, that's right? Full power is only with 2MT-M?



Correct, however, you can reach 1.5 amps with 2 X 18650s, but you will need to pick up an extension tube, an EXT650 I believe it's called,

Cheers


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 19, 2013)

sandrat said:


> Great Review. You have almost sold me on this light but i would love to see it in a video. Is their any chance of that happening?



If you would have asked me that just yesterday, the answer would have most definitely been a no. But today my classmate, who is quite enthusiastic about helping me review things, says he is really experienced on doing videos. I'll see what we can work out

Is there anything in specific you want me to cover, or just an epic soundtrack with images popping in the screen to the rhythm?

Cheers


----------



## skeeterbait (Mar 19, 2013)

While your waiting on firelord777 to do an indepth video, here is a short link to a Nightmaster in use.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td2K9SVFwpA


----------



## jamesmyname (Mar 19, 2013)

Whoa, that's a tight beam. Don't start any fires with it!


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 20, 2013)

jamesmyname said:


> Whoa, that's a tight beam. Don't start any fires with it!



Hehe


----------



## Augusto (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, firelord.


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 20, 2013)

Augusto said:


> Thanks, firelord.



No problem bud, anything else feel free to ask


----------



## Tulip bush (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the review...:thumbsup:


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 20, 2013)

Tulip bush said:


> Thanks for the review...:thumbsup:



Your welcome and thanks for the kind words


----------



## Kemp (May 14, 2013)

What would you consider to be the best batteries to use in the night master? I'm going to retire my old 18650's since there losing there "edge" and I ordered a night master a few weeks ago. To be more specific, 1)What would you recomend I use to get the most out of the light? 2x 18650, 4x CR123, or is there something else better? 2)Which fit best in the light with minimal rattling?

I also ordered the EXT650 extension. Sorry for posting battery questions on a review, my eyes hurt from searching for the best combo for 3 hours straight and I don't feel like posting a thread on it just to have somebody tell me to use the search bar(which I seem to spend hours on everyday) :thinking:

Btw, very nice review!


----------



## firelord777 (May 14, 2013)

Kemp said:


> What would you consider to be the best batteries to use in the night master? I'm going to retire my old 18650's since there losing there "edge" and I ordered a night master a few weeks ago. To be more specific, 1)What would you recomend I use to get the most out of the light? 2x 18650, 4x CR123, or is there something else better? 2)Which fit best in the light with minimal rattling?
> 
> I also ordered the EXT650 extension. Sorry for posting battery questions on a review, my eyes hurt from searching for the best combo for 3 hours straight and I don't feel like posting a thread on it just to have somebody tell me to use the search bar(which I seem to spend hours on everyday) :thinking:
> 
> Btw, very nice review!



Hey Kemp,

No worries, I'm here to help Speaking from my point of view, 2 X 18650 will give you the most "bang for your buck" and provide longer runtime than 4 CR123. However, you will need 2 X 18650 batteries to have max output, as opposed to 2 CR123. So good choice picking up the extension tube

As far as rattling goes, I haven't experienced anything with mine. 

If you have anymore questions, let me know,

Cheers


----------



## Kemp (May 15, 2013)

I'm going to buy AW since they seem to be the favored by most, if I can find some in stock that is.. Do the different capacities only add runtime or do they put out more power? if so what capacity should I get? Protected or unprotected? not good with batteries yet, still learning that aspect of the hobby.


----------



## fireonhigh (May 15, 2013)

Im finally ready to pull the trigger but know im confused between the nightmaster and the x searcher..which one is brightest and has the longest throw?


----------



## fireonhigh (May 17, 2013)

Wow thanks for all the suggestions..ordered the xsearcher..not worried about geeking this light out. If it wont suit my needs i will spring for the deft x


----------



## Kemp (May 19, 2013)

Once my NM arrives I'm planning on ordering the XS. Found the perfect place to test out the throw of my lights. Nice flat field with a tree line 3/4 mi away, would like to do a direct comparison of both side by side when I can.


----------



## flashlightfreak37 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just wanted everyone to see this video I saw on youtube about what the nightmaster can do. WOW, it shuts off a freaking street light!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HcGpFXCJV8


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome Vid man! Makes me want to go outside and play with mine, but it's too cold


----------



## mpec82 (May 20, 2014)

Do you know if the NightMaster head can fit on the NM400 neck section?


----------



## Iron Duke (May 22, 2014)

Blitzwing said:


> Thanks for the effort you have put in. I wonder has anyone tried the coloured LED pills for the Night Master?



Yes ... I've been searching for the maximum throw from a red LED. Homed in on the Night Master. Bought the Night Master, an XSearcher head and a DBS-T head with a red pill too. The DBS-T throws a clean beam similar in range to the Elusive Wildlife Technologies XLR250 Kill Light. Clear precision target engagement at about 75 yards but only about 10 yards of spill. The Night Master red pilled bumps that out to about 90 yards and 10 yards of spill. The same pill with the XSearcher head to 150 yards and about 6 yards of spill. VERY little side lighting with these lights.



twl said:


> Dereelight have another longer-throwing model with a large Aspheric called the XSearcher that looks promising, and it's only a few dollars more than the Night Master.
> And it can use the various pills, including the EZ900 pill, all the way up to the XML pill.





fireonhigh said:


> Im finally ready to pull the trigger but know im confused between the nightmaster and the x searcher..which one is brightest and has the longest throw?



My tests using a white XP-2G pill, the XSearcher head throws much farther than the Night Master head.

Excellent review with a ton of useful information OP!


----------



## firelord777 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks IronDuke, my pleasure


----------



## Bosse (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi all.

i have a Nightmaster with the 2MT-S driver. Dare I use an extension tube for an extra 18650 battery with that driver?

Regards


----------



## iamthelight (Oct 30, 2014)

Excellent review and pictures . That is one tight beam, I may have to give serious consideration to this one.


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 30, 2014)

Bosse said:


> Hi all.
> 
> i have a Nightmaster with the 2MT-S driver. Dare I use an extension tube for an extra 18650 battery with that driver?
> 
> Regards




Don't do it. You will fry the emitter. 

2MT-S driver =two stage output, use a single 18650 = two mode twist, single battery.


2MT-M = two stage output, multi-batteries like 2xCR123A, 2x protected RCR123; 3xCR123A with EXT500 extension tube; 2xprotected 18650 with EXT650 extension tube, single 18650 works but can't get full power = two mode twist, multi battery.


----------

